# From the beginning.... Images



## Hilly (Mar 31, 2008)

I was thinking this would be a cool idea for a thread. 

Specktra has TREMENDOUSLY helped me learn more about makeup and application. 

I have seen so many Specktra-ettes improve drastically over time and love looking at the comparison from first FOTD to now. 

So, repost your first FOTD and one of your most current and look at the difference!!!

Specktra rawks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Discuss this thread HERE*, let's keep this thread for our pictures only!


April 2007







March 2008


----------



## aziajs (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: From the beginning....*

OOOOhh.. I love this idea.  I don't see much of a change, though.  LOL

*November 2005*








*October 2007*


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: From the beginning....*





FIRST ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 November '07.





Feb '08




Also Feb '08

Eye's only. Though I did get better at foundation and face make-up.. My first thing ever was an EOTD, so I only put up eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't think there's much change though, tbh.


----------



## Jot (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: From the beginning....*

Fab thread.

First FOTD - Aug 07




Now - Feb 08






Thanks so much to all on specktra xx


----------



## mreichert (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: From the beginning....*

Great idea Hilly! So, here we go.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2/16/08





3/31/08






yuck- I don't like that first picture anymore. Funny that I thought it was great when I first posted it!  Neat to see a difference though (I think?)


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: From the beginning....*

Oooh, cool thread.

Technically, this was before I joined Specktra, from when I first started wearing make up, April 06-






First time I posted it on the internets (old LimeCrime boards), April 07-











^Man, I thought I was hot shit

First Specktra FOTD (June 07)! Nice hair, nerd.






Annnd my most recent FOTD






Man, my hair looks so much better, now. Don't even mention the make up >.< I think I was more confident in my mu skills when I was crappy, haha.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: From the beginning....*






May 25, 2006.






19 Sept 06






13 April 07






12 May 07






30 October 07






14 January 08






31 March 2008.


----------



## Briar (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't have my first FOTD on Specktra anymore, the pictures are long gone, but here's the first time I experimented with something other than neutrals:

March '07





And here's a couple of my most recent FOTD posts:

April '08









Amazing how much I've learned in one year!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 5, 2008)

this isn't actually my first...but pretty close to it. i don't think i still have the ones i posted before this, for obvious reasons haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i thought i was hot shit back in october of two thousand and six...and i used about seventy billion and four different products for this look.




then by february of this year, my cheeks had gained some serious weight and i backed off a little on the bright colours and face products.


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2008)

Great idea Hilly!
First fotd on Specktra, August 2007(cringe)
http://specktra.net/attachments/f166...o-sp_a0849.jpg

last fotd March 2008


----------



## user79 (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't remember the exact dates on these but they are all from a few years ago, when I hadn't really discovered wearing foundation yet, lol!


Experimenting a few years ago....wth was I thinking? I think 2005.





Horrible skin due to tanning....this must have been 2005 I think. Yeah, glitter ALL OVER my chest area looks so hot.





I hate this FOTD now! Not sure what year that was...





Realizing purple looks terrible on me.





Not knowing how to blend propperly, and what's with those color combinations?







And now for some more recent ones:



















Specktra and tutorials on the Internet have def helped me improve a lot!!


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Yo!
I guess I'll put up my full face as well, especially since I think I've improved so much just with my most recent FOTD post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Novemver '07






May '08


----------



## Moonspell (Apr 8, 2008)

Shy and "afraid" to use vibrant and bold colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(plus no liner skills)
Before,
*August/2007:*
















After,
*March/2008:*
















What a difference...


----------



## Temptasia (Apr 9, 2008)

2002: waaay before specktra






2006: very mono color...boring










2007: finally realized my camera makes me orange and natural sunlight is my friend











2008: figured out my camera and used photobucket for better quality pics...experimenting with bolder colors and lip combos.















Thank you Specktra!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 11, 2008)

Ohh, how fun! Great thread Hilly.

Before specktra: Aug 06. Sunburn, no concept of flattering colors, no skin products and too dark lipstick. Oh, and too thin brows!












My first fotd, Jan 07





Holy lack of blending batman, also Jan 07





March 08


----------



## amenonine (Apr 23, 2008)

I agree ! Great thead hehe 

I don't post too often, and I haven't had a recent one as of yet (too busy with school but summer is here!! )
most of these are EOTD shots 

April 28th 2007:




my "smoky eye"

May 17 2007:




the Old gold look ~

May 21 2007:








Discovering false eyelashes and DarkSoul Pigment <3

June 21 2007:




Coppery Sunset look :d 

Most current picture---January 9th 2008:








Realizing how pale I am with my new camera and natural light/and flash... : \  (and that Natural light is best for make up).
and playing with the turquoise blue liner I got from M*A*D* Minerals.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 1, 2008)

Ooook, here goes!

June 2007 (when my crazy ass tan & fake contacts were all the rage):






August 2007:






May 2008:


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 8, 2008)

This is very interesting!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's my evolution!

Circa August 2003





















Sometime 2004











Summer 2005












Winter 2006











Early 2007











2008!!


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 8, 2008)

Loving this...

So I wore this a lot back in high school... 
10/2006





But I also did this. 
11/2006





And the this...
12/2006





So then I still did this...
05/2007





and then I was doing this...
06/2007





and some of this... (one of my favourite looks to date)
07/2007





and this...
09/2007





And now I do this....
01/2008





This...
03/2008





and this....
06/2008


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jun 18, 2008)

well, I haven't been on here all that long, so I will post pictures from before I was on Specktra. 

sorry none of the pictures really show too much of the shadow I was wearing...I didn't take the pics for that intention at the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Summer '02
Attachment 6003
yeah, I had pink hair and pink shadow to match. probably some cheap brand...I was pretty darn young. 

2003 or '04
Attachment 6004
I was really into minimal eyes and I still love that l/g. It is something by Estee Lauder. I've had to replace that color like...a million times. But I still love it. It's been discontinued, so I had to stock pile it. I think I currently have three. 

2006
Attachment 6005
I still love that shadow. It's a nice plum. Makes my eyes look fab. This is when I discovered the magic of eyeshadow and since I'm an artist I went to town with it. 

now-ish
Attachment 6006
I grew out my hair and decided that light purple shadow really isn't for me. But I also discovered the magic of foundation. I went for years being told I didn't need it. I finally invested in some by Estee Lauder, I don't really like it, so I'm gonna get some MAC ASAP. oh...and I love that blush. someone told me it was too light for my face. I think they were just trying to find something to complain about. 

I figure I still have a ways to go as far as being good at applying makeup, but since I'm an artist and painter I love to experiment. I'm sure I will post more pics of crazy things in the future!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
I thought I would post more of my recent FOTDs:

June 1, 2008





June 10, 2008





July 25th





July 30th





Sometime in August





Sept





Oct 3rd





October 19th?


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jun 22, 2008)

Well I've mostly just been lurking since I joined and only started posting a few days ago, so I only have one FOTD.

Here's one from before I joined, when I was just a lowly lurker (spring 2005) Little too heavy on the liner if you ask me:








Last year, around this time:





And my first/most recent FOTD:


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 24, 2008)

This looks like so much fun! I dont have all of my looks on my computer anymore but i've found some including my 1st Fotd ever & OMG... thank goodness i've improved, lol! So... here we go...


January 2007
















I think this is the 1st time i posted my face on the internet, lol!






Than i'm missing a bunch but i did find this one from March 2007. I remember *LOVING* this look! 











This was the 1st time i didnt use liquid liner...






I really liked this one too... Still do today actually...






My 1st really neutral look...












My 1st time with color on my waterline...











1st time with red lips!











Halloween 2007 (1st look was mischeif night (i think) 2nd was my costume look)































My 1st time using my favorite pigment "clear sky blue"





















Feb 2008





















...and this is my latest FOTD June 2008











Wow... that was alot! Sorry for the picture over-load...


----------



## susannef (Jul 29, 2008)

What a great thread! Its so much fun to see how people have improved! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












That's me sometime during 2005. No blending, unflattering hairstyle, bad liner and a unibrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









That's today. I wouldnt say that Im super good with makeup but I'd like to think I have improved.


----------



## hannablefector (Aug 13, 2008)

Christmas of 1997





July of 2008







I don't see that much improvement though.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 23, 2008)

Great idea!

Eeek - this is December 2005 - didn't know much about eyeshadow

hairup.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

December 2006:






August 2007 - notice the non matching foundation on monotone lid






and September 2008 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














I think I am getting better! Haha


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Oct 18, 2008)

Not my first on Specktra, but this was one of my first on the Internet...











Latest...


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

Look at me thinking I was sooo sexy lol (I think I was 15 or 16 in these pics 03'-04')





I was a one shade all over the lid kinda girl...lol...This is just beautiful Iris




I'm pretty sure this is Coppering and Aquadisac
*The lastest...(08')


----------



## ReeNa8589 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hello ladies...I am new, but I just wanted to say how pretty your eye make-up is and I hope I can learn from all of you to do that to myself.


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 22, 2008)

I love the transformations. I was looking for old photos but my computer crashed several years ago that contained any proper ones but here goes...


I'mma guess this is around late 2006. NASTY eyebrows.





Early Jan 2007. Bad concealer shade!





Skin improving more! Not so much makeup/brows...
Feb 2007





July 2007. Huge improvement within months. When I became more active around makeup forums. (This was for a makeup challenge, lol)





June 2008. Looking older :/ Haha.





July 2008. Wearing lip color, finally...





October 2008





November 2008





Some days are better than others but oh man, did I use to look tragic.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh my. I hate to show my firsts off. It was awful.

First 2. lol. Notice I hardly had a brow.











And two of the newest. Complete with brows


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 10, 2008)

Three or four years ago;














































Wowowowowow.Hahaha.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

I just joined Specktra, but these more just show how much I've grown and how much I've learned since college!
Let's see, no eyebrows, no lipstick, terrible blending, barely any liner...
Attachment 7392 
Cut my hair off, realized I could pull off red lips...
Attachment 7393
Then I started truly understanding blending and the joy of falsies!
Attachment 7394Attachment 7395


----------



## jalisha (Jan 17, 2009)

beginning of 08, very neutral 










later










annd now
beginning of 09


----------



## fintia (Feb 18, 2009)

I've been here for a little while only.. but here are some pics... I'm not great, but I have improved which is the important thing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/d...ntia/darkk.jpg
http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/d...a/ionfairy.jpg
http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/d...apaspectra.jpg
http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/d...e8bf61a87b.jpg
http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/d...isteria012.jpg
http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/d...a/specktra.jpg


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 1, 2009)

*The long and winding road..*

Hello! I wanted to create a timeline of my makeup as well, and I know I had said in another thread that I would, so here it is!

I started purchasing MAC back in 2006. Now I am a MAC makeup artist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So yeah let me know what you ladies think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





2006
First EOTD I ever posted on specktra!





Gray mess





My first (and last) attempt at Cheeta print!





Green eyeshadow [ Yeah I didn't wear a highlight ever, or blended well]





Gray smokey





Green and Blue.. dissaster!





Pink white and black





Silvers





2007






Balloonacy





weird





I swore I looked good! lol





First time getting my brows shaped! [Fave ever!]





Fave haircut ever!





2008

Another go at Balloonacy





again silvers





Olives and browns





Lancome days!





better eyebrows.. blending not so much!




















MAC interview look! and new cut that I abored.










after 6 months of working at MAC. (Dame Edna)















most recent one..










Yeah so I went from swipe on the lid and wearing NO foundation to wearing a full face all the time! hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking.
2009


----------



## Tahti (Apr 7, 2009)

OH GOD. The shame of looking back over old photos xD What makes it worse is that I though I was hot shit at the time. LOL...

about 2004 - note the beautiful blue mascara





2005 - the *thankfully* short live 'cyber-goff' phase. I can't decide whether to hide my head in shame or laugh at this one xD Check out the totally awesome shaved eyebrows!





2008 - better... still applying makeup with a sponge applicator though, wth





And now - not much difference to '08, just discovered the world out makeup outside E/S and E/L xD and lost 30 pounds haha..


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 23, 2009)

Love this forum. It really challenges me to work harder at my makeup skills. Here's my timeline of photos. Some are very embarassing...I warned ya!

August 2007




using only one eyeshadow, no dimension, gross blotchy unevenness in foundation and blush

November 2007




i don't like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




May 2008




blehh i think i got worse

December 2008




gettin' better

March 2009




after i practiced blending like crazy

Recent














improvement?

i think so!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 6, 2009)

ohhh gawd!
My first FOTD ever is SOO bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



March 2008









And more recently









LOVE seeing everyone's transformations!


----------



## starfck (Jun 20, 2009)

here goes mine 
i liked my brows on this one but thats it lol





ewww





uhmmmm don't ask ! lol




and now to the good stuff :


----------



## Shanti (Jun 22, 2009)

I've only ever posted one FOTD on Specktra. I don't think I've improved much since I really started getting into makeup, to be honest... I've been inconsistent with practice and wearing it, due to work and sheer laziness lol.
Here goes...

Spring 2007. I only had a crappy webcam. My application wasn't that bad, but that's cuz I used to play with makeup for like 2 hours every school night lol.





June 2007? Before I learned the importance of UN-NASTY brows and UN-NASTY skin.





First FOTD on Specktra, about June 2007 too.





December 2007. I think I improved a bit, it's when I first ventured into black e/s haha.





April 2008. When I started to get more into skin stuff. My "skills" were pretty much the same throughout that year.





May/June 2009. I think my "skills" went downhill =((. I no longer use colour on a daily basis...




And just for fun..





BLAHHH!
You've all improved so much since the beginning, though!


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 10, 2009)

Blonde looks GREAT on u^^
 This is, I'd say a couple f months ago, looking a hot ass mess, why is that green so far out? lmao don't mnd my hair 







September 2009


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 12, 2009)

I think mine has to be the worst 
so this is Febuary 2006 (NO blending at all) oh dear.






The better ones:
December 2008




July 2009 - i like how daring and bright this look is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope iv improved, but then again i may not like this in a few years time.




Not sure when this was sorry


----------



## Junkie (Dec 17, 2009)

Ahahaha, my photos make me laugh!

I was incredible "gothic" when I was like, 18/19/20 (So, like, 3-5 years ago)














Now (less is more mantra in terms of craziness - lol):


----------



## Lyssah (Jan 31, 2010)

Here's mine (2003 til now) (sorry for so many pics!):

*2003*





*2004*
*



*

*2005*
*



*

*2006*
*



*
*and a little later*
*



*

*2007*
*



*

*and*

*



*

*2008*
*



*

*and*

*



*

*2009*
*



*
*



*
*



*

*and now..*

*



*

*Looking forward to see what 2010 brings !*


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 7, 2010)

it's sooo awesome to see how much our brows have improved lol.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 5, 2010)

Junkie said:


> Ahahaha, my photos make me laugh!
> 
> I was incredible "gothic" when I was like, 18/19/20 (So, like, 3-5 years ago)
> 
> ...


----------



## gingin501 (Mar 12, 2010)

I started playing with make-up in April 2008









I have come along way! Thanks Specktra!


----------

